
Show HN: Hallo.business Business phone for 21st century - jegan_hb
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hallo.business&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hallo.business&#x2F;</a><p>Hi All,
We help customers call businesses without typing phone numbers. Customers can simply speak or type which team they would like to speak to and connect with the correct department instantly.It is hard to remember phone numbers and we would like to change this.<p>Currently, customers’ type a telephone number or virtual number(13, 1300, 1800 number) to reach a business. The challenge is that context of the call is not communicated when dialing the number. They have press 0-9 (repeatedly) to reach the correct team.<p>New companies can sign up here
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hallo.business&#x2F;portal&#x2F;Register&#x2F;Step1" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hallo.business&#x2F;portal&#x2F;Register&#x2F;Step1</a><p>Once the company account is created, agents and routes can be created. Route defines how the call is routed, say call to &quot;support&quot; is routed to agent &quot;x&quot;<p>Agents for the company can signup and answer calls using the app below
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=hallo.business.company.droid" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=hallo.business...</a><p>Customers can call business using the app below
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=hallo.business.customer.droid" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=hallo.business...</a><p>If you have any feedback I would love to hear it!<p>Thank you.<p>Regards,
Jegan
======
plttn
I'm curious enough to ask (and I don't mean to sound snarky with this), but
what's the value proposition?

If I'm a customer, what benefit do I gain from this? Phone numbers are easily
recognizable and they're already in use. I'm going to have to fight with an
IVR either way, and I can Google the number.

If I'm a business, I'm trusting a third party with my IVR to not disappear
after 3 months of not making money, my agents aren't really seeing any
improvement in customer connection (either through inhouse IVR or hallo, by
the time the customer gets to me they should be at the right department). So
how do I gain anything as a business by pushing my IVR to you?

~~~
jegan_hb
Hi, It's about creating transparency and relationship between the customers
and company.

As a customer, it's much easier to type(or say) the name of the business
rather than type a number. Also, if the call couldn't be answered by the
agent, then the callback will have the company name and agent name. The
customer can immediately relate to the call(rather than simply seeing the
number on the screen)

For a business, it takes 2 minutes for a business to signup and accept calls.
Plus the IVR can be changed without any cost. It's much easier for the
business to say call "my company"(handle for the company) rather than say call
800-433-7300

Regards, Jegan

